# GTX 670-Just installed Aftermarket cooler!



## Shane (Sep 12, 2012)

Just finished up installing an Accelero Twin Turbo II on my PNY GTX 670 2GB,And thought id share some pics. 

I cant get over how small the GTX 670 is,It looks like a low super low end card with the stock cooler removed. 
Sorry for some of the pics,My phones camera isn't that great. 






Heatsinks on VRM & memory.






























And just to top it off,Run Heaven benchmark to see temps.







*MSI Afterburner*

Min 24 (Idle)
MAX-52C (After Heaven Benchmark 3.0 run)

(GTX 670 is at stock clocks,No overclocking done.)

Very pleased so far,With the stock cooler i was getting around 85c load...42c idle something like that.

Ive just got to find out my Ninja Wire that's in the loft somewhere,So i can prevent the card from sagging due to the extra weight.


----------



## spirit (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks nice, but I think the stock cooler looks nicer. Obviously it doesn't keep the GPU as cool though.

I also can't get over how small the 670 is.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 12, 2012)

My 570 is twice as long as that one! Amazing!


----------



## Shane (Sep 12, 2012)

spirit said:


> Looks nice, but I think the stock cooler looks nicer. Obviously it doesn't keep the GPU as cool though.
> 
> I also can't get over how small the 670 is.



Yeah i do like the look of the stock cooler,Just a shame they don't cool as well and are noisy under load.
I wont be getting a card with a stock cooler again,I had the same issue with my 4890.



voyagerfan99 said:


> My 570 is twice as long as that one! Amazing!



I don't know how they managed to make such a powerful card so small.


----------



## spirit (Sep 12, 2012)

Nevakonaza said:


> I don't know how they managed to make such a powerful card so small.


They used magic.


----------



## Compequip (Sep 14, 2012)

I like the gigabyte, it already comes with a cooler and you don't have to spend more $$$


----------



## jonnyp11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Compequip said:


> I like the gigabyte, it already comes with a cooler and you don't have to spend more $$$



but if you look at it the fins don't cover much and i dont see heat pipes, it should be quieter than most but no more powerful really, a twin frozer is beast because they cover it withe fins and pipes, not as much as that accelero nev has but they are good none the less, mine even using case fans twist tie's on keeps my 470 at normal temps, fixed right it should drop the temps like 10C probs


----------



## Compequip (Sep 14, 2012)

jonnyp11 said:


> but if you look at it the fins don't cover much and i dont see heat pipes, it should be quieter than most but no more powerful really, a twin frozer is beast because they cover it withe fins and pipes, not as much as that accelero nev has but they are good none the less, mine even using case fans twist tie's on keeps my 470 at normal temps, fixed right it should drop the temps like 10C probs



I hear you, just stating that some 670 come with nice coolers already on them.  I bought mine at Micro Center for 379.00....:good:


----------



## claptonman (Sep 14, 2012)

I had a Gigabyte 570 with that cooler and it stays very cool. (ask voyager, he has it...)


----------



## FuryRosewood (Sep 14, 2012)

damn and i thought the DC II on my 680 was huge...definately need to reinforce the card...the card itself is tiny that cooler is a monster..


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 14, 2012)

claptonman said:


> I had a Gigabyte 570 with that cooler and it stays very cool. (ask voyager, he has it...)



Runs great


----------



## Virssagòn (Sep 14, 2012)

The xfx double dissipation cards also have a very nice cooler, my hd6870 never gets above 65°C!
They got huge copper heat pipes.


----------



## Shane (Sep 24, 2012)

Found my Ninja wire out the loft,The cards now supported so it shouldn't sag!

I also added a 140mm Fractal fan on my side panel blowing fresh air directly over the graphics cards PCB which should help keep it even cooler.

was 24c idle last night...love it!


----------

